# Ladybird , Hover and Shieldbug



## lesno1 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Susan Will (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice detail!


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Susan Will said:


> Nice detail!


Thankyou Susan


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 9, 2021)

-

The hover for me!


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thankyou all


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

They are all about a stop under exposed.  I'd either boost the flash or take the aperture down from the f/13 you used to f/9 or there abouts or lower the shutter speed.  I'd leave the ISO tho as it's fine and the correct exposure is attainable with the other tweeks.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

I like number 2 best. After reviewing your pics I think you should congratulate yourself with a nice grilled cheese sandwich and a tall, icy cold glass of milk.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 9, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I like number 2 best. After reviewing your pics I think you should congratulate yourself with a nice grilled cheese sandwich and a tall, icy cold glass of milk.


Thankyou Kirk you are a true Gent i will do just that


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I like number 2 best. After reviewing your pics I think you should congratulate yourself with a nice grilled cheese sandwich and a tall, icy cold glass of milk.


😂😂


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2021)

Yeah, I am going with #2 also. Very nicely done, all.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice set! I like #2 as well.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

Space Face said:


> 😂😂


You get nothing, go to your room.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> You get nothing, go to your room.


"So deep in your room, you never leave your room
Something deep inside of me - yearning deep inside of me
Talking through the gloom
What in the world can you do
What in the world can you do"


----------

